# how do I include ticker in my sig.



## Bmm (Sep 19, 2005)

please someone help me out....


----------



## Lucia (Sep 19, 2005)

Bmm said:
			
		

> please someone help me out....


go to 
www.tickerfactory.com 

and make a ticker at the end go down and you'll see diff. pre-written links for the ticker, you may want to open windows word to copy paste it to, then copy 1 or all then paste on your word doc save then copy it to your siggy section it should come up then. 
hth


----------



## Bmm (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't seem to get the thing to work for me neither, for some reason I only see a bunch of words no actual picture of the ticker,


----------



## Lucia (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Bmm (Sep 20, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

>




okay is that what we are suppose to see...at first I thought you were giving us the finger.


----------



## Bmm (Sep 20, 2005)

I am testing it now.


----------



## Bmm (Sep 20, 2005)

its is not working......


----------



## Lucia (Sep 20, 2005)

Bmm said:
			
		

> its is not working......


Your still missing part of the pre written text, or use the next pre fab one try again and make sure you highlight the whole thing, and copy it.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 20, 2005)

Bmm said:
			
		

> okay is that what we are suppose to see...at first I thought you were giving us the finger.


Hey I don't use that finger..........




anymore


----------



## Bmm (Sep 21, 2005)

I did it! It works!!! Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Bmm (Sep 28, 2005)

wadfasdzdsadddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Bmm (Sep 28, 2005)

xczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 28, 2005)

Bmm said:
			
		

> xczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



You ok?


----------



## Bmm (Oct 4, 2005)

Im okay..I was just trying to test something...sorry. my ticker disappeared.


----------



## Bmm (Oct 4, 2005)

testing


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 2, 2005)

Testing, testing, one 2 three


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 2, 2005)

CrownnGlori said:
			
		

> Testing, testing, one 2 three



I repeat, testing


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 2, 2005)

CrownnGlori said:
			
		

> I repeat, testing




i say, i say testing


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 2, 2005)

CrownnGlori said:
			
		

> i say, i say testing




This is why I can't get anything done at work.


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 2, 2005)

CrownnGlori said:
			
		

> This is why I can't get anything done at work.




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Country gal (Nov 2, 2005)

I always wanted to know how to do a ticker too. I don't think I am bold enough to list my current weight like so of the posters. Ya'll are some brave sisters.


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 2, 2005)

I ain't even trying to post my weight. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## CrownnGlori (Nov 7, 2005)

[link=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]
[image noborder]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10724;95/st/20070430/e/HomeOwnership/k/03c1/event.png[/image]
[/link]


Test.


----------

